# Pictures from the heat



## AlanF (Jul 19, 2022)

We have a thread of Pictures from the Cold. But, the heat is currently more relevant. Here is a Muntjac taken through the double glazing of my house into the garden this afternoon, and also a thermometer in the shade just in front.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 20, 2022)

Four weeks ago, I decided to water my garden only very sporadically.
Now the authorities ask for that and in some places it is even already prohibited.
When I walk past the local riding facility and its jumping arena in the morning, the sand there is still moisturised every day with several sprinklers.
What a waste.  Even though it's certainly better for the horses' hooves.
I'm just trying to save the blackberries now.

Here is what used to be my lawn. The leaves are from a corkscrew hazel, that has decided to switch to emergency mode.



These should have been strawberries



Here are the raspberries we could no longer harvest.



Today > 35 °C, 37 °C predicted. Yesterday it was even warmer. And in the west of Germany up to 40 °C.
The last small amounts of rain fell here at the beginning of July. 90% probability of rain is dead wrong.



_Edit: we ended up at 37°


_


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> ... Here is a Muntjac taken through the double glazing of my house into the garden ...


Funny. I know them only from the zoo, not in the wild. I know they have been brought to the UK.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Jul 20, 2022)

You Brits must be melting there! Is there any living vegetation left in that lush green land of yours that normally gets so much rain and so little sunlight? 
I can't imagine any plant life there has ever experienced such temperatures, and wouldn't be adapted to such extremes.
I do lots of garden photography and I pity the state of all the fancy and immaculately tended English gardens you have there!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2022)

LogicExtremist said:


> You Brits must be melting there! Is there any living vegetation left in that lush green land of yours that normally gets so much rain and so little sunlight?
> I can't imagine any plant life there has ever experienced such temperatures, and wouldn't be adapted to such extremes.
> I do lots of garden photography and I pity the state of all the fancy and immaculately tended English gardens you have there!


I am saving a lot of time not having to mow my lawn.


----------



## ISv (Jul 21, 2022)

AlanF said:


> I am saving a lot of time not having to mow my lawn.


You found something good even in the bad... I have been at that temperatures back in the time and I know how it feels.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 21, 2022)

I normally don't double post pics in two threads. But that one also belonges here.
So I just quote myself 



Maximilian said:


> Yet another heron, this time a "search pic". But note two things:
> 1st, it is standing in the shadows. My guess it was because of the more than 33 °C
> *2nd, note the huge sand spit with the traces in the BG.*
> That is normally the pond bottom with at least 30 to 50 cm water on top. The water would reach up to the herons belly.
> ...


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 30, 2022)

Pictures that make me cry  :

That used to be the bottom of our local ponds. The never fell dry before in the last 10 years.
And I knew that mussels were living there. But dozens, dozens have died now. 
Large ones, 10 to 15 cm. Old ones, they can get up to 15 years. 
They dug into the mud, but even that got too hot.
I just can hope, some have survived in the last few waterholes in the middle.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2022)

I hope that you don't get wildfires due to drying out of trees and vegetation. We get them every year, its horrible. The smaller fires can be put out, the big ones in forests burn until winter arrives and rain / snow puts them out.
We've had 104- 104F (40C) for all of last week. Its going to cool down to the 90 degree range and maybe even rain later this week. I have a drip system in my garden. It does not use a lot of water, and seems to keep the plands alive during the hot spell. Even my strawberries are still alive and I noticed some have new blooms. We don't water our lawn, its mostly weeds anyway. It turns green overnight when it rains, you can't kill weeds easily. I also have some raspberries and blueberries that are getting ripe. I'm worried about them drying out. I put extra water on them 2 days ago that I thought might help.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2022)

Plants dried out.
The first one looks like I turned out the colours, but I didn't.
Look at the holes in the leaves of the second one, almost like burned.


----------

